# Tarpon ETA texas waters



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

Just can't wait until I can read about this years tarpon fishing. Stuck in Phoenix for the summer-on a job- and just miss the reports. Are the tarpon in the lower state waters this time of year or is it a little to early?


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

I first saw them rolling in Port A jetties on the 5th of April. They are here.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Jumped a fish in Port Isabel Last April...I'm sure there's some down there right now...The wind during april makes it hard to fish on a daily basis...I'm gonna start on June 1st....



dpeterson said:


> Just can't wait until I can read about this years tarpon fishing. Stuck in Phoenix for the summer-on a job- and just miss the reports. Are the tarpon in the lower state waters this time of year or is it a little to early?


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Jake Reaves said:


> Jumped a fish in Port Isabel Last April...I'm sure there's some down there right now...The wind during april makes it hard to fish on a daily basis...I'm gonna start on June 1st....


And the gas prices!!


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep, Ive seen one small one roll around the Port A jetties, and I have a friend that said he landed a 25lber off the North Jetty.
So there is a few starting to show up, but nothing to significant yet as long as the late fronts keep coming through.



jettytarpon said:


> I first saw them rolling in Port A jetties on the 5th of April. They are here.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

My fishng garu, Capt. Totsy Belcher who has fished Port Aransas for sixty years, says that the small tarpon stay at the jetties all year. He actually fished with Florida Roberts. He is among the few guides that I will pay to fish with as his knowledge and stories are worth the price and catching fish is a bonus.

In Florida Robert's book, it is reported that there was a tournament to see who could catch the first tarpon of the year. Roberts won it twice bycatching one on New years Day. (Global warming?)

Two years ago Dr. Jerry Ault of the tarpon research out of the University of Miami said that they plus the 12" tarpon that are found in some Aransas County creeks migrated from the estuaries of Mexico. I found this hard to believe.

Last year, experts said that they had learned that small tarpon could tolerate much lower water tempatures than previously thought.

I think that they go deep at the jetties and become less active and do not roll til the water is warm.

Does it make any sense that the small tarpon - 12" to 36" migrate hundreds of miles and get to PA weeks before the mature fish do?

Only 2 to 4' seas this week-end at PA. Will try to get out there Sunday to chase the mysertious silver fish.

TC


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> Two years ago Dr. Jerry Ault of the tarpon research out of the University of Miami said that they plus the 12" tarpon that are found in some Aransas County creeks migrated from the estuaries of Mexico. I found this hard to believe.


Makes me tired just reading about it.


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

I know for a fact the little guys (most under 36 inches) are in the harbor at Port Mansfield and in the Arroyo Colorado year round. Slightly larger fish do show later in the year, obviously indicating migrating fish, but the little guys seemingly remain.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

I was a Packery last Friday and saw them just inside the channel....


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Team Buddhahead said:


> I was a Packery last Friday and saw them just inside the channel....


How big were they?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Once the winds lay down... I am on the hunt!!!! I know they are here... Havent been able to get the Majek out with these winds. soon... soon


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*I'll be out looking*

I'll be out this coming weekend, weather permitting, looking for them. Probaly run the peninsula beach or go toward San Luis pass. Are they this far up the coast this early?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Not sure... I have heard they were but i havent been out scouting. i will let you know when i get out... I try and stay on them once i find them... i will shoot you a daily... 



I know you your out there also... let me know.


----------

